# Uber on a tablet?



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone using any type of tablet (iPad, Android, Amazon) for the Uber Partner app and navigation? Do tablets even have GPS in them? Any experience with connecting to a hot spot compared to connecting to a regular data plan?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

You can use a tablet just fine 

Not sure about a Hotspot though because you need constant Internet as you travel, unless you mean tether from phone 

I use my tablet with no issues


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

iPad is out unless you are only with running the tablet in Portrait Mode.

I use a Android Asus Zenpad. I just started tethering to my phone as my previous tablet had it's own sim card. I would prefer to not to tether/hot spot as it its a pain to get everything going. However, I have not had any issues. If I do, I use my phone as a backup. Also, I mount mine with a CD slot mount.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> iPad is out unless you are only with running the tablet in Portrait Mode.
> 
> I use a Android Asus Zenpad. I just started tethering to my phone as my previous tablet had it's own sim card. I would prefer to not to tether/hot spot as it its a pain to get everything going. However, I have not had any issues. If I do, I use my phone as a backup. Also, I mount mine with a CD slot mount.


You able to get full rotation on your android right?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You able to get full rotation on your android right?


Yes - you have to install an app which force rotates dumb apps like Uber that is only set to Portrait. I think I just searched for rotation in playstore.

My tablet would be sweet if I could split my Uber and Waze windows. That requires some hacking, rooting, and becoming a Android developer. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Yes - you have to install an app which force rotates dumb apps like Uber that is only set to Portrait. I think I just searched for rotation in playstore.
> 
> My tablet would be sweet if I could split my Uber and Waze windows. That requires some hacking, rooting, and becoming a Android developer. Not my cup of tea.


right
I used the rotation app
at least we're able to download something to make it happen. Apparantly not for iphone
im sure theres something out there to run 2 apps on the screen at same time.
my note phone has it by default


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> You can use a tablet just fine
> 
> Not sure about a Hotspot though because you need constant Internet as you travel, unless you mean tether from phone
> 
> I use my tablet with no issues


What tablet do you use? No gps issue's at all?


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> iPad is out unless you are only with running the tablet in Portrait Mode.
> 
> I use a Android Asus Zenpad. I just started tethering to my phone as my previous tablet had it's own sim card. I would prefer to not to tether/hot spot as it its a pain to get everything going. However, I have not had any issues. If I do, I use my phone as a backup. Also, I mount mine with a CD slot mount.


What kind of issue's have you had with it? Notice any lag in the gps compared to using your phone?

I agree I think a turn on and just go approach would be best instead of connecting everything each time.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

WBdriving said:


> What kind of issue's have you had with it? Notice any lag in the gps compared to using your phone?
> 
> I agree I think a turn on and just go approach would be best instead of connecting everything each time.


There is minimal lag however I do not depend on the voice commands. I can easily look over and see the distance for my next turn. I take mental note and watch for the street I am supposed to turn on. Waze and google maps is last minute anyways so the tablet lets me read easily of where I am supposed to turn.

The lag I have noticed is that my location may be a second or two off. I used another device (Samsung Note 8.0) that had a SIM card for the past 9 months which is why I noticed the lag. It doesn't bother or affect me as I typically drive large events and 2am surge and over the past year, I have learned these areas where a map is not needed, but helps when navigating around traffic.

My first choice for a tablet would be a iPad mini (I prefer apple products), but that option is out. My second choice would be a Samsung Tab Pro if it could connect to my carrier, which is the only reason I would spend more money. Of course, I opted for the ASUS Zenpad. It has a quad core processor, 2gb ram, and has a latest version of Android (Lollypop).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use an LG G Tab 8.0 and love it. Never thought to get a rotation app thatlls be great to force landscape mode!

A split screen mode would be ideal. The built in one only allows for certain apps to split.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

WBdriving said:


> What tablet do you use? No gps issue's at all?


I used a Samsung Tab S
as long as you have connection, why would a tablet have GPS issues what a phone wouldnt?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I use an LG G Tab 8.0 and love it. Never thought to get a rotation app thatlls be great to force landscape mode!
> 
> A split screen mode would be ideal. The built in one only allows for certain apps to split.


This is what I use too and it doesn't allow Partner App to be used in Split Screen mode... Magnet Mount in CD player. Love it.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> Anyone using any type of tablet (iPad, Android, Amazon) for the Uber Partner app and navigation? Do tablets even have GPS in them? Any experience with connecting to a hot spot compared to connecting to a regular data plan?


Im using dual Droid setup.

Tablet & Small Headless phone both Wi-Fi tethered to my Blackberry.
Works great.
On one, I run just UberPartner+Waze, on other, I run UberPartner+Rider+Tracker+Weather+CriticalNotificationApp.

Samsung J1, is navigation+Uber
ACER Iconia One 7" is the Intelligence station...


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

UberZF said:


> Im using dual Droid setup.
> 
> Tablet & Small Headless phone both Wi-Fi tethered to my Blackberry.
> Works great.
> ...


What is the Critical Notification app? I don't see that one in the google store. Which Tracker app you using I see a few of them.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nexus 7 and 9...no problems.


----------



## Uber65 (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks like a Town and Country, what year is it? I am running a 2015 and love it.


----------



## dtsexpert (Aug 7, 2016)

it is getting tricky when we need to text or call our rider. When rider text or call us, we can receive the call/text via the phone, but how we contact the rider since text/call need to be done on the partner app. I dont think we,can run the partner on multiple devices either (tablet & phone in this case)


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Uber65 said:


> That looks like a Town and Country, what year is it? I am running a 2015 and love it.


It's a 2011 and is very nice. The used market or even some of the new market is really hit or miss. We got lucky when we found this one, I did find a lot that had some of the issue's that people complained about most with these.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

dtsexpert said:


> it is getting tricky when we need to text or call our rider. When rider text or call us, we can receive the call/text via the phone, but how we contact the rider since text/call need to be done on the partner app. I dont think we,can run the partner on multiple devices either (tablet & phone in this case)


Calls will always go to the number you have on file with Uber and from my understanding since text's and calls go to my regular text and phone app that you don't need the app running. The tablet would be for having a larger viewing area of the maps when driving while freeing up your phone to do personal things while waiting for a pax or ping to come in.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dtsexpert said:


> it is getting tricky when we need to text or call our rider. When rider text or call us, we can receive the call/text via the phone, but how we contact the rider since text/call need to be done on the partner app. I dont think we,can run the partner on multiple devices either (tablet & phone in this case)


In atlanta, calls to and from pax rotate between two numbers. I have those mumbers as homescreen icons for both text and calls for easy contact


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> What is the Critical Notification app? I don't see that one in the google store. Which Tracker app you using I see a few of them.


Something Private. That I've linked a series of Twitter, and other feeds to, provides me local intelligence on major events, and what not.
As for tracker app, I've used a few of them, not happy with any of them to be honest, so I'm just logging GPS info, ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I downloaded the rotatio app, game changer!!!


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I downloaded the rotatio app, game changer!!!


Gonna have a look at this one.. see if its any good here in canada.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jun 17, 2016)

okay here's a silly question... When I tether my Ipad mini with my Iphone, I seem to use my data ALOT* faster. Any clues on how to slow that down or should I just use a hotspot? And if a hotspot is better, have any (cheap) ideas?


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> In atlanta, calls to and from pax rotate between two numbers. I have those mumbers as homescreen icons for both text and calls for easy contact


Google Voice app on tethered tablet should work to call PAX through Uber driver app.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MrA said:


> Google Voice app on tethered tablet should work to call PAX through Uber driver app.


Does it still work? Last i heard from uber only the registered number works. I used to be able to text from tablet but now i get invalid user


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I use an Ipad mini with data to run uber and use my iPhone 6s for Lyft. When it's busy it's easier to track what's surging in the area you're in. I mount them with the magnetic mounts and have the metal stickers on the back of each and it works great.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Does it still work? Last i heard from uber only the registered number works. I used to be able to text from tablet but now i get invalid user


Ive been reading tablet related threads, getting my own set up going. I read on another thread a guy has GV as his Uber account number. It should work for text, but I have old phones with no service that I can text with GV but not make calls. I have called the numbers uber uses, but unless contacting the rider through tthe app on trip, it sends me a text saying they dont know who i am trying to reach. Maybe just send a text asking PAX to call you would work? Call from PAX would go to your phone. I just got a 7" Asus Zenpad. Wifi only, I plan to tether it to my tmobile smartphone. It sits well onto a magnetic vent mount


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I downloaded Goggle Hangouts app to my tablet. With this app and additional hangouts dialer app you can make telephone calls while tethered to smartphone. I edited my Telephone number on Uber app to my Google voice number. Im not going out tonight, so I'll not know if works for contacting PAX through Uber app yet. PAX can contact me as my phone is also running the GV number, but trying to contact them is is still an unknown.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

OK. I just confirmed my set up.Wifi only Asus zenpad. I installed uber driver,google voice, Google Hangouts, and Google Hangouts Dialer apps. Edit phone number in Uber app to google voice number. Set tablet to automatic time and date. Sitting in my living room, I went online via my home wifi, but see no difference from connecting smartphone hotspot. I got a ping. I contacted rider. I called rider, and spoke to rider using the tablet. I explained I was far away, not sure how she got me, she should cancel. It works. Now, going out to drive tomorrow, tethered to my tmobile smart phone is another experiment. Not sure that I need to contact rider, most times that I have, they don't respond. Probably better to keep the cell number so that when they call me, it won't interfere with navigation screen. I tried using a Garmin. It would never work on pool rides. It was a pain at just one ride at a time. I have my vehicle navigation system for emergencies. The seamless uber to navigation abilities are the way to go. I still need to take a trip on the wifi tablet to see if waze and google maps come up when I hit navigate.


----------

